# Dry firing



## tschmittel (Jun 26, 2007)

What are your thoughts on dry firing? Bad for a pistol? I bought snap caps just to be carefull with a new M&P .40 but are they neccessary?


----------



## Dr.K (Feb 13, 2007)

You can dry fire your pistol all day long without worry, and at the end of the day you'll be a better shot.


----------



## No Freight (Jul 15, 2007)

What are snap caps?


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

No Freight said:


> What are snap caps?


Basically, fake rounds that you put into the chamber so your firing pin or striker have something to hit, allowing you to dry fire without potentially damaging your gun.


----------



## Wandering Man (Jul 9, 2006)

Most folks say dry firing is OK with modern guns. But its a good thing to read the manual. If a dry fire is necessary to clean the gun, then it is probably OK.

The Kel Tec I just bought says I should NEVER dry fire the P3AT (with just six rounds, it happens, sometimes). 

I don't know if there are other handguns out there with the same admonition. 

Its a good idea to read the manual, and snap caps can't hurt.

Remember that snap caps aren't forever.

WM


----------



## Glockamania® (Dec 21, 2006)

I guess it depends on the brand. 

But I've dry fired my Glock gazillions of times and no problems. 

I also use snap caps. Instead of the primer, snap caps use a rubber plug (A-zoom brand) that softens the firing pin/hammer contact.


----------



## JimmySays (Jun 8, 2007)

Glockamania® said:


> But I've dry fired my Glock gazillions of times and no problems.


You can do a lot with a Glock that you can't do with meer mortal pistols.:anim_lol:


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Pleeeasse Mr Jimmy:anim_lol:. Most of these modern pistols can be dried fired but I would check with the manufacture first. In older revolvers it is a no-no. :smt023


----------



## JimmySays (Jun 8, 2007)

Baldy said:


> Pleeeasse Mr Jimmy:anim_lol:. Most of these modern pistols can be dried fired but I would check with the manufacture first. In older revolvers it is a no-no. :smt023


I do agree with Mr. Baldy. My S&W Model 57 has never heard the words,"dry fire." Or my Model 10.
Always read and heed any and all info from the manufacturer. If you have a question pick up the phone and call. I have called Glock, Taurus, S&W, KelTec any 20 others easy. They don't mind, and there is no such thing as a stupid question when firearm safety is at stake.:smt023


----------



## No Freight (Jul 15, 2007)

Wandering Man said:


> Most folks say dry firing is OK with modern guns. But its a good thing to read the manual. If a dry fire is necessary to clean the gun, then it is probably OK.
> 
> The Kel Tec I just bought says I should NEVER dry fire the P3AT (with just six rounds, it happens, sometimes).
> 
> ...


I have dry fired my Kel Tec a couple of times...what potential damage may have been done?


----------



## Wandering Man (Jul 9, 2006)

Pg 13 on the Kel Tec Manual:



> Do not dry fire your P-3AT. As with any gun, dry firing should be avoided.​


What'll happen? ​
I think the Kel Tec Gods will create a thunder storm over your head, rayer:​
pouring rain and lightening on you for seven years ... :smt021​
... then your firing pin will break. :smt073​
WM​


----------



## spacedoggy (May 11, 2006)

I jump into my pool to practice firing my pistols. I'm afraid to dry fire.


----------

